# Nah dran vs kurz davor



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaría saber si “nah dran” y “kurz davor” son muy diferentes el uno del otro?

Ayer estuve así de cerca de ser despedido del trabajo por llegar tarde.
Gestern war ich so nah dran/ kurz davor gefeuert zu werden, weil ich zu spät zur Arbeit kam.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Uncle BBB

IN diesem Beispiel gibt es keinen Unterschied, aber mir gefällt kurz davor besser.


----------



## Oceanboy

Darf ich fragen, warum?


----------



## Tonerl

Weil es in diesem Fall besser klingt/passt als "nah dran"; wäre auch meine Meinung !


----------



## Oceanboy

Podrian por favor darme un par de ejemplos donde “nah dran” suena mejor?
Es “nah dran” simplemente “altmodisch” ?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

kurz davor stehen: estar a punto de (hacer algo).
nah dran sein: estar cerca de, casi haciendo algo.

Una madre después de una jornada con chicos muy inquietos está a punto de estallar.
Estábamos tan cerca de descubrir quién era el asesino y se nos rompió el televisor.
Aparte de esto, "nah dran" naturalmente tiene el sentido de 'de cerca', 'a poca distancia' y demás.

Nótese también el uso idiomático de los verbos en alemán: nah/nahe dran/daran _sein_ - kurz davor _stehen_.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Alemanita.

Siguiendo tus sugerencias:

Die Mutter stand kurz davor auszurasten...
Wir Waren so nah dran den Mörder herauszufinden, als der Fernseher kaputt ging.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Una madre después de una jornada con chicos muy inquietos está a punto de estallar*_.
Die Mutter stand kurz davor auszurasten...
Eine Mutter, nach einem Tag mit sehr zappeligen/hektischen/ruhelosen Jungen/Jungs, ist kurz davor zu explodieren/auszurasten_*.

Estábamos tan cerca de descubrir quién era el asesino y se nos rompió el televisor. *_
Wir waren so nah dran den Mörder herauszufinden, als der Fernseher kaputt ging.
Wir waren so nah dran, herauszufinden wer der Mörder war, als unser/der Fernseher kaputt ging


----------

